# ALi / Intel 537 M5457 modem / slmodem && kernel 2.6

## 029ah

did anyone get it works? I've used unportaged slmodem-2.9.5. I've made following patch to build it at my 2.6.2-rc2:

```
diff slmodem-2.9.5/drivers/sysdep_amr.c slmodem-2.9.5.mod/drivers/sysdep_amr.c

124,126c124,126

< void sysdep_save_flags   (unsigned long *flags) {save_flags(*flags); }

< void sysdep_restore_flags(unsigned long *flags) {restore_flags(*flags);}

< void sysdep_cli(void) {cli();}

---

> void sysdep_save_flags   (unsigned long *flags) {local_irq_save(*flags); }

> void sysdep_restore_flags(unsigned long *flags) {local_irq_restore(*flags);}

> void sysdep_cli(void) {local_irq_disable();} 

```

module was successfully compiled, but I can't get it work:

```
# modprode slamr

# dmesg

[skipped]

slamr: module license 'Smart Link Ltd.' taints kernel.

slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

slamr: probe 10b9:5457 SL1800 card...

slamr: mc97 codec is ADS74

slamr: cannot init card.

```

----------

## _jd

This patch saved me...it works on toshiba satellite 2410 303S, kernel 2.6.3...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Tanx a lot!!!!

----------

## smces

sorry i cant help you with your problem, but it works fine on my Mesh Explorer 2400 Laptop. 2.6.3-r2, cheers.

----------

## bookstack

I've tried slmodem-2.9.5, 2.9.6 w/ and w/o the patch.

It works for a little while, then freeze the system(Kernel 2.6.3-gentoo-r1)

Any suggestion?

----------

## Tormented-Soul

hmm, i don't really what that patch is for, because on my system (kernel 2.6.5-rc1) every slmodem-2.9.x-package is buildable. but the stange thingy is, that sometimes i can load one of them an sometimes not (failed to init...)...ok i was happy when i could load it the first time, until the laptop hung upon connecting to the inet  :Sad: 

is there a cvs-version of slmodem?

any alternative known to the linuxant.com-driver? 14,4kbit sucks and paying too  :Wink: 

there are drivers on the internet for the connexant chip, but not for 2.6, only 2.4 fully(?) featured (beta-)drivers  :Sad: 

----------

